# Should I get a youngster?



## Nickyhorse89 (3 January 2022)

After having 0 luck being missold horse after horse safe to say I am fed up. Most recently I bought a horse that had undisclosed medical issues so yet again given up on my dreams. 

I've had a long break and feel like dipping my toes in the horse world again. I'm thinking of possibly getting an unbacked youngster, maybe 2/3 yr old so at least I know pretty much all the history. I'm not fussed with having to wait to ride and more than happy to put the work in myself. Just wondering what other people's experience getting their first youngster has been. Give me the good, bad and ugly.

Tia xxx


----------



## ycbm (3 January 2022)

I've loved making all the youngsters I have started.  I've bought one yearling,  a couple of two year olds,  three year olds,  four year olds,  two 5, one 7  and one 8 year old unbroken and made them myself.  None have had any issues, none gave me any serious challenges and they were blank slates nobody else had spoiled.  And they were a lot cheaper than made horses.  I'd go for it if I was you.


----------



## Caol Ila (3 January 2022)

Just make sure it isn't pregnant, unless you want it to be.


----------



## southerncomfort (4 January 2022)

I absolutely love training youngsters.  My current one will definitely be my last but I've had so much fun with him.

What I would say is that my 2 previous youngsters, although similarly easy to back, turned out not to be quite right for what I wanted long term, so their is still a risk attached in that sense.

Also, no matter how experience you are, always have a good instructor on hand who has lots of experience of educating youngsters.


----------



## ihatework (4 January 2022)

Only if you have the funds to invest in professional help (think training livery @ £250/week) if you end up buying something that is too much for you in the early ridden days. If you have had a break from horses don’t underestimate how much skill and confidence can be lost


----------



## Cortez (4 January 2022)

How come you’ve been “missold” so many horses? Are you very inexperienced? If you don’t have the experience to evaluate a horse then I would think you won’t have the knowledge to train one. Even if you manage to handle, break and train it, Young horses take years to become steady, reliable mounts. I would recommend contacting a reliable agent or dealer to help you find a suitable horse, or perhaps take further training in riding until you are more secure.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 January 2022)

Agree with IHW as this is what happened to me. And even after the pro help, there’s no guarantee that the horse will end up being right for you. There were other circumstances which were not ideal with mine which were big contributing factors though, so I might do it again but only if I can afford to send it to someone with a proven track record from the get go.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 January 2022)

I took on my first youngster four, nay five years ago at the age of 57. She was a youngster (4yo) that my Equine Mentor/Trainer had backed and then had gone back to the owner. I'd gone to see her not really thinking to bring her home, but somehow she won my heart and she did!

I kept her at my Trainer's yard for the first few months and had the benefit of constant support and supervision in the early stages before I took her home, which was invaluable. I also called on her support when needed for the future for example on our first fun-ride where she rode with me and looked after us!!

Professional advice right from the start is IME absolutely vital and I couldn't ever have produced my little coblet without it - even if you ARE very very confident at dealing with ANY situation it still helps to have another set of eyes look at the problem as they may see something obvious but which you've missed.


----------



## teddy_eq (4 January 2022)

I love producing young horses, there is little more rewarding. 

Even with sufficient 'experience' to manage a young horse, make sure you have the financial resource for professional help _if_ you need it.


----------



## RachelFerd (4 January 2022)

Undisclosed medical issues also exist in 2/3 year olds - it is just that no-one has found them yet!

I'm always hesitant of anyone thinking that knowing full history and starting from scratch guarantees a smooth ride. You have no concrete idea what the horse is going to be like as they mature - both in physical appearance, physical capability and temperament. You can make good guesses, but there's nothing certain.

The path of less risk is always to buy something proven to be doing the job you want it for. The reason for getting a youngster is either because you can't afford the cost of the former, or you *want* to go through the process of bringing on a young horse - accepting that includes warts and all.


----------



## Gloi (4 January 2022)

I would never buy anything else 🙂 
My first youngster after my first pony (who was actually also a half trained 3yo) was a yearling Fell and all my ponies since have been youngsters, sometimes handled, sometimes not.
I have a mistrust of animals someone else has trained .


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (4 January 2022)

Cortez said:



			How come you’ve been “missold” so many horses? Are you very inexperienced? If you don’t have the experience to evaluate a horse then I would think you won’t have the knowledge to train one. Even if you manage to handle, break and train it, Young horses take years to become steady, reliable mounts. I would recommend contacting a reliable agent or dealer to help you find a suitable horse, or perhaps take further training in riding until you are more secure.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say I'm inexperienced, I was lied to. Bought from a reputable person through a sales livery, had the horse vetted but the owner wasn't honest with either of us and hid past surgery history.

That is true, I could get a youngster and it's not what I wanted but at least I have the history as that's been my problem previously.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (4 January 2022)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I wouldn't dream of doing this alone, would definitely get professional help. I also understand that I could get a youngster and there could be health problems so I'm back at square 1. I'm just weighing up my options


----------



## Cortez (4 January 2022)

Nickyhorse89 said:



			Thanks for all the feedback guys. I wouldn't dream of doing this alone, would definitely get professional help. I also understand that I could get a youngster and there could be health problems so I'm back at square 1. I'm just weighing up my options
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to HorseWorld, where *nothing* is ever certain......


----------



## honetpot (4 January 2022)

I buy two year olds just coming out of winter, looking mank and hopefully cheap. I used to pay not more than £1000. They used to spend the 2/3 year doing the odd show, and just generally teaching them basic manners, but they spend most of their time eating. At three, it depends, if they are ready to be sat on and walked down the lane, no real work or they get left till four, just eating coming to be wormed and the farrier. At four they are backed properly and sold. 
  I buy for temperament, some sort of breed papers are a bonus, I like a stallion that has least been ridden, and competed a bit. As long as it frame is OK, and it's fairly square, it will fill out.  By the time it's four you know what temperament it has, and I find a nice clean slate well mannered, just backed four year old is easy to sell. As long as you do not over handle them, and can find someone competent to back them, it's just about idiot proof, and you will not lose money. The only big horse we kept for my daughter, was a star, he just had a matching pair of humungous splints on his front legs, but was never sick or lame.
  For us, it was the only way move up in sizes, I just couldn't afford a made horse, and if its bonkers, or just too much for you, you find out before you have spent a lot of money.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (4 January 2022)

I find a youngster more rewarding if you know what you are doing. I bought my boy at weaning and he’s fab


----------



## pistolpete (4 January 2022)

I feel too inexperienced to take one on or it would be in my mind to while the prices are crazy and demand so high. I love the idea but young horses need clear consistent handling and lots of it. Best of luck.


----------



## Flying_Form (21 January 2022)

Nickyhorse89 said:



			After having 0 luck being missold horse after horse safe to say I am fed up. Most recently I bought a horse that had undisclosed medical issues so yet again given up on my dreams.

I've had a long break and feel like dipping my toes in the horse world again. I'm thinking of possibly getting an unbacked youngster, maybe 2/3 yr old so at least I know pretty much all the history. I'm not fussed with having to wait to ride and more than happy to put the work in myself. Just wondering what other people's experience getting their first youngster has been. Give me the good, bad and ugly.

Tia xxx
		
Click to expand...

If you know what you’re doing, you have the time and the experience then go for it. However, I know myself from schooling youngsters, a badly broken horse is very easily done and the work it takes to get their confidence, trust, ability, and overall rideability to a good place can be more difficult than breaking them well in the first place. Absolutely make sure that if you are uncertain of anything that you seek help from someone who knows what they’re doing. It is the most rewarding experience to break your own, ride them, and either keep them or sell them and see how well they are doing with you or their new owners! I’m so sorry to hear that you have been misled by some sellers. But once again, just urging you to be very careful! The very best of luck with it ☘️😊


----------



## Landcruiser (27 January 2022)

I bought my third horse and first youngster last October. I have my eyes open - she's great in some ways, and difficult in others. Leading was an issue from the start - very resistant and on one occasion tried to take the rope out of my hands and bugger off. Foot handling was tricky too, particularly hinds. She is terrified of spray bottles and hoses and clipper sounds.  At 2 1/2 she's by no means a blank canvas. You have to know when you don't have the skills. I'm happy with desensitization but the leading was something I couldn't seem to get a grip on. I had an IH trainer in within a fortnight, got over the leading hiccup, and off we went. It wasn't cheap, but it was an investment for the future. I am anticipating getting pro help when I come to back her when she's 4 or so, but hopefully will have all the groundwork in place by then.


----------



## vanessabaxter (5 July 2022)

Nickyhorse89 said:



			Thanks for all the feedback guys. I wouldn't dream of doing this alone, would definitely get professional help. I also understand that I could get a youngster and there could be health problems so I'm back at square 1. I'm just weighing up my options
		
Click to expand...

I have just bought a yearling (20 months) having been out of competitive riding for 20 years.  He is a handful at times and can be unpredictable to say the least.  He has however, been well handled, shown in hand, clipped, farrier etc etc. He still attempts to take chunks out of me given the opportunity and can rear, kick and bolt off when hes had enough.
In saying this, hes still very young and needs to be left to be a young horse in his paddock to play and be crazy with energy. 
Ive been told many times that owning a young horse is like riding a rollercoaster and its very true.  You must look to the future with your young one and how you intend them to be in their more mature years.
I get advice and reassurance constantly from my coach.
Best of luck!


----------



## Oreo&Amy (5 July 2022)

Nickyhorse89 said:



			After having 0 luck being missold horse after horse safe to say I am fed up. Most recently I bought a horse that had undisclosed medical issues so yet again given up on my dreams.

I've had a long break and feel like dipping my toes in the horse world again. I'm thinking of possibly getting an unbacked youngster, maybe 2/3 yr old so at least I know pretty much all the history. I'm not fussed with having to wait to ride and more than happy to put the work in myself. Just wondering what other people's experience getting their first youngster has been. Give me the good, bad and ugly.

Tia xxx
		
Click to expand...

The main tip I would say is you are going to need a trainer that comes well recommended. Training and breaking a youngster is a lot harder than people realise! Maybe keep looking around for more experienced schoolmasters- just make sure you take an experienced friend when you go to try them and try them more than once, as well as a 5 stage vetting x


----------



## eggs (7 July 2022)

The last eight horses I have had are all either ones I bred or bought as foals.  I love the process of brining on youngsters but it certainly isn't all plain sailing.  To be honest if I had gone to buy an adult riding horse there a couple of them that I would not have bought as I didn't really enjoy riding them.  One of my favourites was found dead in the field at 3 (turns out she had a tumour in her abdomen) and another died at 3 in a freak accident so there is no guarantee you will get your youngster to old age.

It is a lovely rosy thought that you can go out and buy a blank canvas and then not mess the horse up but some are just born more tricky/laid back/sharp/whatever than others.

If you to go down the route of getting a 2/3 year old there is no guarantee that you will be given the full history - either medical or what the horse is like/what has been done with it.  I know of two people that bought 'unbacked' three year olds who were very tricky to back and one of them was later able to get confirmation that the previous owners had tried and failed to back her.  The other had basically been able to do whatever he wanted as 'he was so cute' and was a right pita for many years.

Personally, unless you really want to go through the process with a youngster, rather than using it as an option to get the horse that you think you want, I would keep looking for the right horse.


----------

